# Hilfe ich kann kein Netzwerk zw. Windows XP und 2000 erstellen !



## Web-Studio24 (27. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute

ich bin neu hier. Ich habe auch nicht sonderlich viel Ahnung von Computern.

Was ich nun vorhabe ist ein Netzwerk in meinem Haus zu errichten. Ich hab das schonmal hinbekommen allerdings war das zw. 2 Windows 98 PC's und nun habe ich einen Win 2000 und einen Win XP (Home Edition) PC. Beide sind direkt über ein Netzwerkkabel verbunden (also kein Zwischengerät). Die Netzwerkkarten sind auch nichts besonderes, nur ganz einfache (und preisgünstige) Teile, aber beides die gleichen und die haben schonmal das gemacht was ich wollte (früher)!

Also ich habe die Karten auf beiden PC's installiert und auch alles soweit eingestellt, wie ich es für richtig halte, (wie es aber anscheinend nicht richtig ist!) aber es funktioniert nicht. Ich sitz da schon seit 3 Tagen dran, aber es will einfach nicht gehen. Daher hoffe ich hier auf eure Hilfe!

Ich habe es schon hinbekommen, dass auf dem Windows XP Rechner beide PC's angezeigt werden, allerdings kann ich auf den 2000er nicht zugreifen, da steht dann ich habe irgendwie keine Rechte und solle mich doch bitte an den Administrator wenden (super, der hat genau so viel Ahnung wie ich  --> Scherz). Auf dem 2000er hingegen wird garnichts angezeigt. Wenn ich da auf die "Benachbarten Computer" (in Netzwerkumgebung) klicke steht da "Die Liste der Server in der Arbeitsgruppe ist nicht verfügbar".

Es wär echt super, wenn mir einer von euch eine *"Idiotensichere" *Anleitung geben könnte, wie ich das machen soll. Bitte bitte helft mir

Noch eine kleine evtl. Hilfreiche Angabe : Der 2000er PC hat die Verbindung zum Internet und soll auch der Boss in dem ganzen Gewirr werden!

Nun danke schonmal für eure Antworten und Tschöööö bis später


----------

